# DESSAU -  Mountainbikerennen



## kindi (21. Mai 2008)

Da es ja nun ein Forum für Sachsen-Anhalt gibt, versuche ich es auch einmal auf ein kleines, regionales Mountainbikerennen in Dessau hinzuweisen, das am 01.06.08 in Dessau-Mosigkau am Freibad stattfinden soll.
Die Startgebühr beträgt laue 5 .
Leider kann unsere Region nicht mit Anstiegen und Abfahrten glänzen. Die Höhenmeter sind vernachlässigbar, deshalb ist dieses Rennen auch für Einsteiger geeignet, die sich mal an einem Rennen probieren wollen. Trotzdem wird es eine selektive Strecke geben, die als Rundkurs (4 km) wahrscheinlich  7 - 8 mal gefahren wird. Bei trockenen Wetter sind tiefe Sandwege garantiert!
Zudem wird am und im Freibad ein Rahmenprogramm mit kostenlosen Kinderrennen usw. geboten. Weitere Informationen und Anmeldung unter folgenden Link (Tel.).

http://www.jugendclub-mosigkau.de.vu/


----------



## kindi (29. Mai 2008)

Noch kurze Ergänzung zum Rennen nach Rücksprache mit dem Veranstalter:
Die Strecke wurde nun auf 3,8 km abgesteckt und wird 7 mal durchfahren.
Insgesamt also 26,6 km im Mosigkauer Forst.
Start des Rennens ist 11.00 Uhr.
Anmeldung glaube ich bis 10.30 Uhr.
Für die Besten gibt es Gutscheine (25 ) und Sachprämien eines Bikeladens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindi (2. Juni 2008)

Habe ein paar Bilder von der gestrigen Rennen ins Album geladen. 
Bilder sind von der Einführungsrunde, Kinderrennen und Siegerehrung. Beim Rennen gab es dann auch so die eine oder andere Überraschung. Über Nacht lag da plötzlich ein Baum auf der Strecke. So hatten wir auch im Flachland (insgesamt 80 hm) unsere Trage- und Schiebestrecke. Trotzdem war es durch die gute Organsitation eine tolles Rennen.
Wer den Weg nach dem Rennen zum Freibad nicht scheute konnte sogar noch beim lakejump zuschauen oder seine Kehle mit einem kühlen Blonden bis zur Siegerehrung erfrischen.
Danke auch der Wittenberger Fraktion und den anderen Zugereisten für ihr Kommen. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal zu einer Runde in der Dübener Heide, Fläming oder hier.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=326109

Werde in Zukunft diesen Fred nutzen, um vielleicht ein paar Mitfahrer aus der Region für Touren oder Mtb-Rennen zu finden.


----------



## cgb (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo Kindi 

bin mal so deine Route der Trans Düben bei Bikemap.net überflogen. 
Bist du diese Tour schon gefahren oder ist sie noch in Planung ?

Kennst dich ja gut aus, welche ecken das MTB hier so fordern.
Hubertusberg,bei Berkau die Abfahrt vom Mobilfunkmast,bei Raben den Naturpfad bergauf,durch den Sand bei Wüstenmark,
Dübener Heide ist mir nicht so bekannt.

Vom Profil her ja fast so ähnlich wie die Transfläming im Berlin/Brandenburg Thread.
Sicherlich keine leichte Tour, aber würde trotzdem mal mit An-/Mittreten bei solch einem Event.

MfG cgb


----------



## kindi (21. April 2009)

Das 5. Mountainbikerennen findet dieses Jahr am 17.05.09 um 10.00 Uhr am Naturbad in Dessau - Mosigkau statt,
Strecke wahrscheinlich wie letztes Jahr.
Weitere Infos später hier.


----------



## kindi (12. Mai 2009)

LETZTE INFOS ZUM RENNEN!

Treffpunkt am Sonntag den 17.05 um 10.00 Uhr am Naturbad Dessau-Mosigkau. Anmeldung zum Rennen erfolgt am Naturbad oder telefonisch beim Jugendclub unter 0345-517575.
Startgebühr beträgt 5 .
Start des Rennens um 11.00 Uhr.
Kurs ist wie letztes Jahr als Rundkurs über ca. 26 km Gesamtstrecke. Da uns hier aber die knackigen Anstiege auf der Strecke fehlen, wurde ein Gerüstbauer engagiert, der ein paar Hindernisse einbauen wird. Die Höhenmeter werden aber trotzdem überschaubar bleiben und es wird bestimmt auch kein Rampenkönig gewählt.

Zudem gibt es wieder ein Kinderrennen (2 Runden a 1,5 km). Die kids fahren für umme und für jeden Teilnehmer gibt es ein schönes Umhängsel.


----------



## kindi (4. August 2010)

DIESES JAHR ETWAS SPÄTER!

TERMIN 12.09.2010; Start 11.00 Uhr
Der Start wurde auf den Sportplatz Mosigkau (am Bahnhof Mosigkau) verlagert.
Weitere Infos folgen!


----------



## RotorRoy (4. August 2010)

Hallo, habe leider nicht gewusst das letztes Jahr auch ein Rennen stattfand!
War bein 4. mit dabei und total begeistert, habe mit freude gelesen das dieses Jahr wieder ein Rennen ist!
Habe es mir gleich in meinen Rennkalender eingetragen, bin auf jeden Fall am Start!
Grüße aus Wittenberg


----------



## kindi (26. August 2010)

Es gibt dieses Jahr einen neuen Rundkurs!


----------



## kindi (13. Oktober 2010)

Bilder gibt es hier:

http://photonensalat.de/


----------



## Marathori (19. Dezember 2010)

Gibt es auch irgendwo Ergebnisse zum gucken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindi (3. März 2011)

7.AUFLAGE "Mosigkauer Mountainbikerennen"


                TERMIN:21.05.2011 



Weitere Informationen und Anmeldung unter

http://mtb-mosigkau-2011.de/


----------



## Mr. Starbuck (27. März 2011)

Will das Thema mal ein wenig nach oben hieven.
Kann etwas Werbung vertragen.


----------



## kindi (18. Mai 2011)

*Letzte Info vor dem Rennen!*

Nach einigen Hin und Her steht nun die Strecke für den Samstag fest (die Behörden möchten eben nicht, das ihre Stempelfarbe eintrocknet).

Es wird ein Rundkurs von 8 km gefahren, d.h.

für die kurze Strecke 3 Runden

für die längere Distanz 5 Runden

Bis zum WE


----------



## Glitscher (23. Mai 2011)

sehr schönes event mit netten leuten und ner guten orga. im nächsten  jahr bin ich, wenn es zeitlich passt wieder am start. gibts denn  irgendwo bilder, zumindest bei der siegerehrung wurde ja geknipst,  und/oder eine ergebnis oder starterliste?

sportlich grüße


----------



## Haushai (23. Mai 2011)

Ja, da kann ich mich definitiv anschließen. Toll organisiert, schnelle Strecke, netten Leute und hat man irgendwie das Gefühl gehabt, dass das ganze mit Lust und Leidenschaft organisiert wurde. 
Würde mich auch über eine Ergebnisliste in welcher Form auch immer freuen.
Macht weiter so! Coole Nummer!


----------



## kindi (23. Mai 2011)

Kurzer Bericht und ein paar Bilder gibt es unter folgenden Link

http://photonensalat.de/

Fotos von der Siegerehrung "kurze" und "lange" Strecke habe ich mal in mein Fotoalbum abgelegt.

Hinsichtlich der Ergebnisliste bin ich noch dran. Eigentlich sollte eine geschrieben werden.
Bilder auf der Strecke wurden auch gemacht. Haben wir uns noch in der Dunkelheit über einen Beamer angeschaut. Man sollte also nie frühzeitig die Party verlassen, auch wenn sie noch so klein ist!
Wenn ich die Fotos habe, werde ich das hier mal schreiben. Könnte man dann bei Interesse über PN zukommen lassen.

PS:
@Haushai - schöne Seite hast du dir da aufgebaut. Wenn ich mal wieder in der Heide bin werde ich mir die Trails mal anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haushai (24. Mai 2011)

Hey,
danke für die Blumen! Gib vorher gerne mal bescheid!
Grüße
/hai


----------



## kindi (24. Mai 2011)

So, ich habe jetzt eine handgeschriebene Ergebnisliste
und Fotos vom Rennen.
Wer möchte, bitte PN senden.


----------



## Mr. Starbuck (25. Mai 2011)

kindi schrieb:


> PS:
> @Haushai - schöne Seite hast du dir da aufgebaut. Wenn ich mal wieder in der Heide bin werde ich mir die Trails mal anschauen.



Schliesse mich an. Tolle Seite. Würde auch gern mal dort ´ne Runde mitdrehen. Sven, kannst ja mal Bescheid geben falls Du planst.


----------



## RotorRoy (21. März 2012)

Hallo, gibt es denn für 2012 schon einen Termin?


----------



## kindi (22. März 2012)

Ja, es soll am 12. Mai starten.

Weitere Infos gibt es dann wieder hier.


----------



## kindi (20. April 2012)

8. Auflage "Mosigkauer Mountainbikerennen"

TERMIN 12.05.2012


Streckenführung wie letztes Jahr.

Die Sportstadt Dessau-Roßlau ist jetzt mit im Boot!

Anmeldung und Infos unter:

http://www.dessau.de/Deutsch/Sport-und-Baeder/Sportveranstaltungen/

http://www.dessau.de/downloads/Deutsch/Sport-und-Baeder/Sportveranstaltungen/flyer_r_ckseite.pdf


----------



## Bergarbeiter (22. April 2012)

Gibts zu der Strecke irgendwo im Netz ein Profil?


----------



## fr_fan (23. April 2012)

Hallo,

das schaut ja gut aus. Werde den Link mal unter meinen Fahrradbegeisterten Kollegen verteilen - vielleicht gibt es von unserer Seite auch um die fünf neue Teilnehmer!

Kurze Frage: "Equipment: zugelassen sind alle Crossräder" ?

Sind damit auch MTB gemeint wie Hardtail, Fully, Enduro, Freerider etc.?

Gruß vom Jens!


----------



## kindi (23. April 2012)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Gibts zu der Strecke irgendwo im Netz ein Profil?



Hier ein paar Infos zur Strecke und Berichte zu den letzten Veranstaltungen.

http://photonensalat.de/?p=1168

Lange Anstiege wie bei Rennen im Harz, Erzgebirge oder sogar Alpen wird es auf Grund der geografischen Lage nicht geben.
Aber es warten schon kleine Erhebungen (teilweise mit Schiebepassage) die das Rennen nicht leicht machen. Sand, vielleicht Gegenwind und Gerüstrampen sorgen für zusätzliche Würze.

Vieleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## kindi (23. April 2012)

fr_fan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das schaut ja gut aus. Werde den Link mal unter meinen Fahrradbegeisterten Kollegen verteilen - vielleicht gibt es von unserer Seite auch um die fünf neue Teilnehmer!
> 
> ...



Alles ist zugelassen.
Wobei mit Enduro und Freerider es bestimmt sehr zäh wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fr_fan (23. April 2012)

Ja, Hi!

Danke für die Info! Ich denke auch - ein FR ist dafür wohl net gemacht. Allerdings hat man ja die Wahl.

Ich habe die ganzen Infos mal an meine Arbeitskollegen verteilt. Eventuell werden wir dabei sein - insgesamt dann 5 Leute aus dem Raum Bitterfeld.

Gibt es ein Voranmeldung oder passiert das dann alles vor Ort?

Grüße!


----------



## Bergarbeiter (24. April 2012)

kindi schrieb:


> Aber es warten schon kleine Erhebungen (teilweise mit Schiebepassage) die das Rennen nicht leicht machen. Sand, vielleicht Gegenwind und Gerüstrampen sorgen für zusätzliche Würze.
> 
> Vieleicht sieht man sich ja.


Schieben?
Aha ein Schubkarren-Rennen, also reicht ein Gang.
Ich mach' ein Kreuz in den Kalender.


----------



## fr_fan (24. April 2012)

Hi!

Doch, das hört sich echt gut an. Mal etwas regionales was eher selten ist hier bei uns. Wäre ich nicht in diesem Forum aktiv, hätte ich von diesem Event gar nichts mitbekommen.

Sportliche Planung ist also der Goitzsche Mara am 06.05. und dann folgt das WE darauf besagtes MTB Rennen in und bei Dessau. Toll!

Schubkarren Rennen? Bin dabei 
Dann möchte ich aber in der Karre sitzen und geschobe werden 

Grüße!


----------



## kindi (9. Mai 2012)

Hier auch nochmals die Angaben des Veranstalters in Bild und Ton

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giPuyiyT3HI"]8. Mosigkauer Mountainbikerennen - RAN1      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Anmelden kann man sich vor Ort ab 13.00 Uhr
Duschen sind auf dem Sportgelände vorhanden
Geplant ist die Übertragung des Pokalfinales am Abend


Man sieht sich.


----------



## sTOrM41 (10. Mai 2012)

Ist die strecke eher für cross oder mtb geeignet?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## fuluri (10. Mai 2012)

Ich habe leider keine richtige Ausschreibung gefunden.

Wann erfolgt denn der Start?

Wo muss ich denn genau hin?

....

sportliche Grüße


----------



## Mr. Starbuck (10. Mai 2012)

Komm zum Sportplatz (Nähe Bahnhof) im Dessauer Ortsteil Mosigkau. Anmeldung ist ab 13:00. Erwachsenen-Rennen ist ab ca. 14:00.
Hier nochmal der Link zur Sportseite von Dessau-Roßlau.


----------



## Glitscher (10. Mai 2012)

Schau ma, das hat der Veranstalter? eine Seite vorher gepostet:

http://www.dessau.de/downloads/Deutsch/Sport-und-Baeder/Sportveranstaltungen/flyer_r_ckseite.pdf

Kommt ner Ausschreibung sehr ähnlich

Erwachsene demnach gegen 1500?


----------



## kindi (11. Mai 2012)

sTOrM41 schrieb:


> Ist die strecke eher für cross oder mtb geeignet?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2



Wenn es trocken ist wird es mit dem Crossbike mühselig (oft sandiger Untergrund)- mit dem Mtb ist man dann besser bedient!
Aber es starten auch welche mit dem Crossbike. 



fuluri schrieb:


> Ich habe leider keine richtige Ausschreibung gefunden.
> 
> Wann erfolgt denn der Start?
> 
> ...



Siehe Glitscher!



Glitscher schrieb:


> Schau ma, das hat der Veranstalter? eine Seite vorher gepostet:
> 
> http://www.dessau.de/downloads/Deutsch/Sport-und-Baeder/Sportveranstaltungen/flyer_r_ckseite.pdf
> 
> ...



15.00 Uhr ist Start für die Erwachsenen!
Anmeldung ab 13.00 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuluri (11. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Hilfe!

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!

Da haben wir es wieder!


----------



## RotorRoy (16. Mai 2012)

@ Kindi!
Hallo, gibt es den noch andere Fotos vom Rennen oder nur die, die auf photonensalat .de eingestellt wurden?
Hast Du vielleicht auch die Einlaufliste?
War wieder ne Super Veranstaltung und ein geiles Rennen, hab mich ja dieses mal vor der Vierziger gedrückt, aber dafür bei der Vierundzwanziger den 2. Platz belegt!!
gruß aus WB


----------



## kindi (18. Februar 2013)

TERMIN FÜR 9. AUFLAGE STEHT:

27.A​pril 2013


----------



## H.R. (24. Februar 2013)

Wann gibt es mehr Info's?


----------



## kindi (25. Februar 2013)

HIER:

http://www.dessau.de/Deutsch/Sport-und-Baeder/Sportveranstaltungen/


----------



## kindi (26. April 2013)

Letztes update:
Gestern war die Strecke noch trocken!
Es wird eine Ü 45 Wertung geben.

Man sieht sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindi (11. März 2014)

*Die 10. Auflage des Rennens steht vor der Tür.*

*TERMIN 26.04.2014 um 14.00 Uhr auf dem Sportplatz Mosigkau!*

*Weitere Infos folgen.*

Wer die Strecke schon vorher mal inspizieren möchte. Bei den wöchentlichen nightrides (jeden Di vor dem Radladen in der Zerbster Straße) wird die Route manchmal abgefahren.


----------



## RotorRoy (13. März 2014)

Hallo Kindi, dieses mal bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. Keine anderen Termine. Freue mich schon.
Gruß RotorRoy


----------



## kindi (9. April 2014)

Hier noch die fehlenden Angaben zum Rennen!

http://www.dessau.de/downloads/Deut...altungen/flyer_mosigkau_din_a5_rueckseite.pdf


----------



## kindi (25. April 2014)

@ RotorRoy- Und bist du morgen mit am Start?
Strecke ist wieder ausgezeichnet und leichter als letztes Jahr (schön trocken und nicht durchgeweicht). Werde trotzdem nur die 24 km in Angriff nehmen, da bereits am Sonntag noch ein Anradeln mit Uwe Raab ansteht!
http://www.radprofi.de/fileadmin/Radprofi/Newsbilder/PDF/flyer_anrollen.pdf


----------



## H.R. (25. April 2014)

Das Team RFS wird mit 5-6 Fahrern antreten. 
Leider werden es nicht mehr Starter da Zeitgleich auch Frühlingsfest bei Rocco's Fahrrad Shop in Wofen ist. 
Viel Spaß und immer daran denken
Wer später bremst bleibt länger schnell


----------



## kindi (27. März 2015)

*Die 11. Auflage des Rennens steht vor der Tür.

TERMIN 25.04.2015 um 14.00 Uhr auf dem Sportplatz Mosigkau!*

*Weitere Infos folgen.*

Wer die Strecke schon vorher mal inspizieren möchte. Bei den wöchentlichen nightrides (jeden Di vor dem Radladen in der Zerbster Straße) wird die Route manchmal abgefahren.


----------



## H.R. (27. März 2015)

Wir werden mit +- 10 Fahrern aufschlagen.


----------



## kindi (14. April 2015)

Hier noch der Link für die Veranstaltungsinformationen.

http://www.dessau.de/Deutsch/Sport-und-Baeder/Sportveranstaltungen/


----------



## Peter88 (16. April 2015)

Seit dem ich in MD wohne findet das rennen genau immer dann statt wenn ich nicht kann 

Aber nächstes jahr klappt es bestimmt! Viel spaß und erfolg allen teilnehmern

Gruß
Peter


----------



## H.R. (25. April 2015)

Hallo Kindi.... wenn es Bilder,Berichte und Co gibt bitte kurze Info. 
War eine sehr gute Veranstaltung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindi (27. April 2015)

So erster Bericht. Ergebnisliste kommt wider später.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.866532740083348.1073742332.551143421622283&type=1


----------



## kindi (29. April 2015)

So hier noch die Ergebnisliste.
http://www.dessau.de/Deutsch/Sport-und-Baeder/Sportveranstaltungen/

So dann bis zum nächsten Jahr- vielleicht im Level II.


----------



## palsfjall (6. Februar 2016)

Wann gibts denn die nächste Auflage?


----------



## kindi (17. März 2016)

Die nächste Auflage ist dieses Jahr im September geplant. (wahrscheinlich mit neuer Strecke!)


----------



## kindi (18. März 2016)

Habe gerade gehört, das es wahrscheinlich sogar zwei Rennen gibt.
Das eine Rennen wie oben beschrieben und dann noch angeblich am 23.04 2016 an alter Stelle. Ich werde mich am WE schlau machen.


----------



## kindi (30. März 2016)

So hier die weiteren Infos!

http://www.beckers-radhaus.de/


----------



## H.R. (25. April 2016)

Gibt es die Ergebnislisten irgendwo einzusehen ?
Das zweite Rennen wird wohl am 01.10. statt finden


----------



## kindi (16. August 2016)

Das Rennen am 01.10.2016 steht!
Es wird zum Mosigkauer Mountainbikerennen im Frühjahr ein weiteres Rennen im Herbst geben.
Ort der Veranstaltung ist dieses Mal das Waldbad Dessau mit den umliegenden Wäldern.
Weitere Infos zur Anmeldung und Strecke demnächst hier.


----------



## kindi (30. August 2016)

Der Termin musste leider nochmals verschoben werden!
TERMIN NEU:
16.10.2016
1.HCC (Haideburger CC-Rennen)

ANMELDUNG HIER!

*http://www.dessau-nightriders.de/anmeldung-hcc.html*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindi (7. Oktober 2016)

Der 6-fache Weltmeister im Biketrail Marco Hösel https://www.marcohoesel.de/ ist am 16.10.2016 auch mit dabei und wird den ganzen Veranstaltungstag sein Können zeigen. Den Kindern wird zudem ein kostenloses Techniktraining angeboten.


----------



## kindi (17. Oktober 2016)

https://www.anhalt-sport.de/events/1-dessauer-hcc-rennen/

Ergebnisse vom 1. HCC


----------



## kindi (5. September 2017)

*2. AUFLAGE HCC!
15.10.2017 am Jagdschloss Dessau-Haideburg
Info:
https://www.facebook.com/HCC-Mountainbike-Rennen-207300546359458/

Anmeldung:*
*http://www.dessau-nightriders.de/anmeldung-hcc-2017.html*


----------



## H.R. (6. September 2017)




----------

